# Sundown - 12/23 (night)



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

Next Wednesday night is Christmas Eve so I figure we should bump the midweek night session to Tuesday. Anyone else?


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

BTW, I'm sure _some _people are really loving the daily Sundown T&E threads.... :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2008)

wed. is a no go.  i would like to make it tues.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2008)

maybe.... i might end up taking a PTO day and heading to VT on Tuesday. If i don't then perhaps i'll do the night session.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, I'm sure _some _people are really loving the daily Sundown T&E threads.... :roll:




such as????

highway grrrrnaarr.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, I'm sure _some _people are really loving the daily Sundown T&E threads.... :roll:



We're going to have to change the name to SundownZone.com...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 22, 2008)

what is everyone's status for this night?  i could manage a night session.  but i am considering an arrival of 2 or 3 pm and skiing until 6 so i can be home for dinner.  looks nice and sunny during the day on tuesday.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll be there. probably clicking in around 3. will have kids with me so i'll be cruising TT and CR most of the time.


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2008)

A night session is still a maybe for me.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2008)

I should be there for a night session.  I don't think I could swing the afternoon.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm in for tonight. Arrival time TBD. Probably the last chance before the rain wrecks all the nice snow. Sounds like they buried Temptor yesterday. It's going to stay cold tonight so no melting. Should be sweet bumps tonight. Who else is down?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll be there.  Not sure when.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wish I could make it but have too much going on with the holidays. Rip up them bumps for me.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 23, 2008)

just cant swing it.  it sucks cause it should be real nice but i hope to get some time in next week.  I put myself on for next week cause no one is here and i can bail out at lunch and ski for a few hours.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> I put myself on for next week cause no one is here and i can bail out at lunch and ski for a few hours.



Good call, I hope the weather works out for some sweet bumps.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there.  Not sure when.



Looks like me and you.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2008)

Grassi was up there this afternoon. He called and said the bumps are very nice. Little scratch and very skiable. Sweet!


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Grassi was up there this afternoon. He called and said the bumps are very nice. Little scratch and very skiable. Sweet!



 If my body wasn't still recovering from the marathon bump session Friday I would try to move my schedule around so I could join you. Have fun! Enjoy those bumps before the NCP tomorrow :-(


----------



## mondeo (Dec 23, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> If my body wasn't still recovering from the marathon bump session Friday I would try to move my schedule around so I could join you. Have fun! Enjoy those bumps before the NCP tomorrow :-(



I'm still recovering from that, plus another 4 days tacked on. I'll be there tomorrow morning, during the NCP.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll be clicking in by 7:20.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll be leaving in a few minutes myself.


----------

